# All Star Sewer Equipment



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone ever do any business with em? They are out of Wentzville, MO.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

have heard pretty decent reviews on dcf about them


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never dealt with them but have heard nothing but good things about Terry and All Star Sewer.





Paul


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

Top of the line company in an industry that has some real jokes for companies. Terry and the gang are great.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I will stick with Allan J Coleman for all my sewer and plumbing equipment needs.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I will stick with Allan J Coleman for all my sewer and plumbing equipment needs.


Who wouldn't if they lived where you do, Ron? If you lived out west here like me you would scratch around for anybody that can ship you something is less than 10 days, LOL! I don't know of a store in 300 miles where I could just "stop by" to look at cable machines, cameras, buy cutters, etc.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

SewerRat said:


> Who wouldn't if they lived where you do, Ron? If you lived out west here like me you would scratch around for anybody that can ship you something is less than 10 days, LOL! I don't know of a store in 300 miles where I could just "stop by" to look at cable machines, cameras, buy cutters, etc.


AJ Coleman can ship you anything in less than 10 days as well. And they will stand behind the products they send you, also they have the parts to service the machines and equipment you buy from them.

Yes I have the luxury of having them with in 20 miles of me. But most of the time I call them and have what I need shipped.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I know from several purchases that AJ Coleman is great.

I've also heard nothing bad about Terry and All Star Sewer. The only thing that bothered me was last year when he had "best offer" on several of his eBay items but wouldn't accept anything lower than his "buy it now" price. Seemed like a waste of his and my time so I bought the items from someone else and actually paid a little more.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> AJ Coleman can ship you anything in less than 10 days as well. And they will stand behind the products they send you, also they have the parts to service the machines and equipment you buy from them.
> 
> Yes I have the luxury of having them with in 20 miles of me. But most of the time I call them and have what I need shipped.


I tried to buy from AL Coleman and they never got back with me. I sent them an email through their website with no response.
There is a company in Phoenix that is a major supplier for plumbing equipment that was out of stock for the k-60 and would not help me find one so I thought of your recommend for AJ and sent them an email.
Ended up getting the machine through Ferguson and they gave me a pretty good deal.
Let them hear about it Ron that you sent them a customer nd I had to go elsewhere. Maybe they will comp you something:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

HSI said:


> I tried to buy from AL Coleman and they never got back with me. I sent them an email through their website with no response.
> There is a company in Phoenix that is a major supplier for plumbing equipment that was out of stock for the k-60 and would not help me find one so I thought of your recommend for AJ and sent them an email.
> Ended up getting the machine through Ferguson and they gave me a pretty good deal.
> Let them hear about it Ron that you sent them a customer nd I had to go elsewhere. Maybe they will comp you something:laughing:




They have always answered my e-mails within one business day. Nobody's perfect :no:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> AJ Coleman can ship you anything in less than 10 days as well. And they will stand behind the products they send you, also they have the parts to service the machines and equipment you buy from them.
> 
> Yes I have the luxury of having them with in 20 miles of me. But most of the time I call them and have what I need shipped.


I realize that. I can't remember if I've ever ordered anything from them, but I know I've talked to Marvin and it seems like there is a ??Kirk?? there too? I'm sure I'll use them when the time comes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I used AJ Coleman when I lived in VA and CA. Even with shipping they beat every price. When I first called them, I told Marvin I knew Ron and Marvin goes on Ridgid so I wasn't a complete stranger to him. But if you need that off the wall question about equipment, Marvin is the guy to ask for.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been dealing with Marv for close to 17 years with out 1 single problem, but then again i only live 20 or so minute from them!!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 Plumber, I had the plesurre of going to his shop since I was growing up. My father used to bring me along since I was able to walk. I really do miss the shop on Belmont, where he had all his cars parked in the basement.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the replys guys. I bought a truck from them was my reason for asking. 
I buy all my other stuff AJ Coleman. Kirk is great to work with!! :thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Terry is a stand up guy:thumbsup: good business you can trust All star sewer equipment.:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Terry is a stand up guy:thumbsup: good business you can trust All star sewer equipment.:thumbsup:




I recently ordered 2 ball guides for my Ridgid SeeSnake Plus camera and they sent ones for a Ridgid Mini. I called and he told me I told him I had a Ridgid Mini. I KNOW what kind of equipment I run I would have never told him that.

I had to pay return shipping 


NOBODY beats AJ Coleman for customer support :no:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Western drain supply.


----------

